

Behold: Image view modes - abraham
https://github.com/blog/817-behold-image-view-modes

======
petercooper
Reminds me of (and same modes as) <http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/#image> ..
same person involved? Very nice either way!

------
mtogo
Flagged. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2351851> .

